# Prewar Lionel 249E



## gooph (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm thinking of painting my Lionel 249E prewar locomotive and I'm looking for any guidelines to what paint to use. I want it to remain true to it's original look and want to use the same type of paint and color. Also looking for a tendor in working oorder. Can anyone help?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Look for a 265w or 265T for a tender. Part suppliers carry original paints. I presume Jeff the Train Tender would stock it.

Train shows are coming so shop around. You may be better off getiing another engine with a tender than buying a single tender. The package deal is cheaper.

Of course you can use any tender or paint the choice is yours.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Is it gunmetal? That's a tricky color to match with off-the-shelf rattle-can paint (Home Depot, Lowes, etc.) Instead ...

Two sources for true Lionel color-matched paint:

www.hobbyhorseproducts.com ... sells stuff already in spray cans.

www.georgetebolt.com ... perhaps m.i.a. ... I sent an inquiry their way a while back, but never heard back. Old gent, I think?

If you plan to repaint, I'd strongly suggest a full strip to bare metal, rather than a top-spray.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Is it gunmetal? That's a tricky color to match with off-the-shelf rattle-can paint (Home Depot, Lowes, etc.) Instead ...
> 
> Two sources for true Lionel color-matched paint:
> 
> ...


Didn't I give you a link for gunmetal spray paint a while back?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yup (I think it was you) ... that's the Hobby Horse link, above. I haven't ordered from them yet, as my 238 redo project is on a holding pattern.

(Or were you thinking of a 3rd source? Hmmm ... I'll do a search ...)

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh ... sorry, Ed ... you we're right ... a 3rd potential source, per your prior info ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=97898&postcount=3

Cheers,

TJ


----------

